# Bestie river



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Was wondering if I could float and motor back up or if it's to small and shallow that you need a pick up vehicle


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

W


Firdog said:


> Was wondering if I could float and motor back up or if it's to small and shallow that you need a pick up vehicle


here are you starting?


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Is there any part that you could motor up on


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Firdog said:


> Is there any part that you could motor up on


Maybe on the lower stretches - no where I've seen on that river. Very thin... But I am fishing from M-115 upstream...


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok so sounds like it should be pretty wadeable then at least. Have always wanted to fish it but never made it that way and always fish the big man but always hear how the Betsie is people's favorite river to fish


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

No way to run a boat that way.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

A buddy of mine saw an 18 foot jet boat on the Betsie one day. Those guys put in at the lowest launch, and ran downstream. I've run from the mouth, up to the lowest boat launch in a 16 foot motorized (prop) boat before. That was when you could drive a boat under the M-22 bridge. Not sure you could do that today.


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

I used to boat the lower A LOT back before it was outed as a Salmon hot-spot. The water dictates everything. Yes there are some sections you can run easily.. with good water. There are also many areas that are braided multiple channels through a sand bar. On average (or worse, low) water these can be big problems, especially with a bigger boat. Better have your waders on so you (and hopefully a friend) can get out and guide / drag the boat through them, then go again for a bit, then repeat.. etc


----------



## Firdog (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you guys for the information. I think I would like to try and fish it in the near future and will probably grab my map and waders and do some hole hopping


----------



## srharris88 (Jan 14, 2012)

Am interested in this topic as well. Never fishing the betsie but have a 16 ft jet sled wondering what the lowest launch is on that river, and if i can go up or down from that point?


----------



## srharris88 (Jan 14, 2012)

I see a launch right by River rd (608)


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I believe the lowest launch is near Adams Rd, on River Rd. You could, theoretically go up and down from there, but again, still wouldn't be easy. I know for sure you couldn't get under the M22 bridge.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Motoring up and down this river is a bad thing and destroys the banks. It's a good drift boat river, not so much jet sleds.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

srharris88 said:


> Am interested in this topic as well. Never fishing the betsie but have a 16 ft jet sled wondering what the lowest launch is on that river, and if i can go up or down from that point?


I wouldn't advise it unless you like flat tires on your trailer (the locals hate jet sleds on the river) and if you like putting A LOT of sand through your motor.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Trout King said:


> I wouldn't advise it unless you like flat tires on your trailer (the locals hate jet sleds on the river) and if you like putting A LOT of sand through your motor.


True, most of us (locals) hate jet sleds in general.That's why we fish the Betsie and typically don't drive the extra 30 minutes to fish the Big M. There is absolutely no need for that much horsepower or speed in that small of a river corridor. Besides, you can't operate anything more powerful than a 9 horse at 1/3 throttle for more than 2 bends with out jacking up the lower unit anyway, so Darwin will usually take care of any jetsledders. Motors in general are not a good idea above lower River Rd. Upper River Rd and Grace rd access should be considered for driftboat/canoe only. Below lower River Rd they are OK, but you will need to pay attention and you will definitely be pumping some sand as TK mentioned.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Firdog said:


> Thank you guys for the information. I think I would like to try and fish it in the near future and will probably grab my map and waders and do some hole hopping


There are quite a few nice walk in - wade areas down low...be careful walking the reedy areas though.
Deep azz muskrat holes and dens can break an ankle or get you stuck up to your waist in muck.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

toto said:


> I believe the lowest launch is near Adams Rd, on River Rd. You could, theoretically go up and down from there, but again, still wouldn't be easy. I know for sure you couldn't get under the M22 bridge.


Ah the memories, haven't been on the Betsie in over 10 years, looked but not fished, after moving here near the BM..
Back in the late 70's - early 80's a guide friend had one of the few drift boats on the Betsie. It was a heavy fiberglass 12 or 13 footer he brought in from Washington.
It was such a beautiful new way to fish instead of the 'ol jon boats or V bottom rowboats. With the roller on the very end of the trailer we could winch the boat down or up at almost any bank near the road...long before any constructed launches.
We'd drift all the way down to the M22 bridge area, it took some hit and miss to navigate the main channel through the swamp. It changed every spring. Fishing was great with this silent new approach instead of banging oars on a tin boat.
Every fallen clump of Cedars lost their under branches so a clean egg bounce with 1 or 2 shot, 12"-16" up from a spawn sac, snagless drifting was possible at almost every hole. 3-4 drifts each and move to the next hole if no fish hit..
Early on we took out at the small grassy point below the RR bridge. It was an easy lift and we had permission from the owner.
It was perfect until folks started trashing it and the owner fenced it all off.
Then we stowed a small 3 horse with a self contained gas tank and motored back up.


----------

